
Fintech: The rise of the Asian ‘super app’ - yarapavan
https://www.ft.com/content/0788d906-1a7b-11ea-97df-cc63de1d73f4
======
UrbanPiper
>This is a revolution for the whole world. Asia is 12 years ahead of the rest
of the world. It is a time machine to the world,” he says. “The key point is
not because they are better at tech. It’s because the demand for digital and
mobile services is so much higher. They are leapfrogging generations of paying
by plastic and cheque books to paying online through e-wallets.”

12 years ahead? Seems a patronizing number to put Asian fintech highlighted.
Can any one confirm if this sounds right?

